# BSNL 500C Auto+Download b/w 2-8 AM



## kool (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guys,  I'm so excited coz 1st time in my home i'm going 2 get Broadband, before this i was using AIRTEL GPRS from last 5 year. My BB plan  is 500 Combo @Rs.500 in which 2-8am unlimited, 175 calls free + and landline rent free of Rs.180 []

Guys, now tell me *how my PC can auto download any big movie from Torrent or Mediafire b/w 2-8am.* I mean is it possible to Start my PC at 2AM and shutdown itself by 8AM. plzzzzzzzz reply.... i want utilize this night unlimited.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2010)

You will have to let PC remain ON and you may use Flashget to schedule download of files from Rapidshare (if you have a premium account), or torrents.

I am not sure about any software for Mediafire (but who uploads content on MF anyways).

Lets wait for some more comments, people here are known to have a s/w which puts the PC on sleep mode and can wake it up whenever scheduled.


----------



## pushkar (Jun 23, 2010)

You can use the Windows Task Scheduler to do this. There are a few threads in the Tutorials section of this forum, like this or this

Your BIOS needs to support auto power on from hibernate/standby (even my 8 year old computer has that feature, so you probably don't have to worry about this).

An application which might be useful to you is Telnet Scripting Tool, which can be used to reboot the router/modem using telnet commands.


----------



## dexter_darklab (Jun 27, 2010)

BSNL night unlimited has a little flaw ... If you are in bridge connection, then you have to disconnect and reconnect once after 2am to refresh tariff into free time. Similarly, disconnect just before end of free time. And if you are in always On mode ( PPPoE ), then you will have to reboot modem just after start of free time, and just before end of free time, to refresh tariff. If you dont, there are cases reported that the free download is charged too.

Anyways, for this task, I have programmed a software Auto-connect download scheduler. It has features like waking up PC from hibernation, dialing the internet or reboot modem, running the torrent client, and hence download starts. At end of free time, it can close the application, disconnect the internet or reboot modem, and shut down the PC. It can store set timings for easy reusability, can be set to run daily, works on Windows 7 as well, and reboots most of the modem. It is a very light and small utility ( just a MB in size ), and minimizes to tray, so doest bother you much.

*pcgyaan.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/screenhunter_02-jun-14-18-59.gif

Download and more info - 

Auto-connect Download scheduler  PC-Gyaan


----------



## dexter_darklab (Jun 28, 2010)

Just another word. When run first time, Auto-connect enables hibernation on a XP PC , Windows 7 has it enabled by default. When tasks are scheduled, you can minimize it, and continue your work and browsing. But just remember to hibernate it when you are done, to hibernate, while the turn off menu is displayed, press hold left shift key, and stand-bu option changes to hibernate. Press it, still holding shift. This will hibernate the PC. Remember, Auto-connect will wake up a PC from sleep, not power off state.\

Also, when it is run, while it is running in tray, it disables wake-up-password prompt, so that it can continue working when it wakes up at scheduled time. But when the task is completed, it re-enables the wake-up-password prompt, thus posing no security issue.

Windows 7 users who opt for always ON connection will have to enable telnet on their system. This will let them reboot their modems. Remember, no technique to reboot the modem will work unless telnet is enabled.

Good luck ! Suggestions are welcomed


----------



## robbinghood (Jul 24, 2010)

For more help, try indiabroadband.net


----------



## vishnubabu (Nov 30, 2010)

nice soft


----------



## mitraark (Dec 5, 2010)

Heheh i had to do a lot of things to make it work , 2 years back , but now the software is the easiest way to do it


----------

